# Erfolg "Der Wahnsinnige"



## Chigur (27. Mai 2009)

So folgendes.

Ich habe mich mal an diesen Erfolg gewagt. Um diesen Titel zu erhalten muss man ja bei den Blutsegelbukanieren wohlwollend sein und beim Dampfdruckkartell erfürchtig und noch ein paar Sachen. Jetzt meine Fragen.

Ich bin DK das heißt alle QUets in BB, Gatgetzan etc. sind noch nicht gemacht. Jetzt sind die ganzen Fraktionen neutral bei mir.

Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor? Im Guide steht das man erst die Quest für eben diese Fraktionen machzen soll da man durch das questen allein sachon viel ruf sammelt. ABer wenn ich bei BB wohlwollend werde kann ich sie ja nicht mehr als "Im Krieg" flaggen.

WIe soll ich dann den Ruf für die Bukaniere bekommen?

Oder muss ich BB questen bis auf freundlich und dann die BUkaniere? und wie weit darf man sich seinen RUf bei BB versauen? Nach neutral kommt ja unfreundlich kann man da noch quests annehmen??

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen das war für mich aus dem Guide leider nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Chigur (28. Mai 2009)

hat niemand ne idee???


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

Link mal bitte da Achievment, ich finde das gar nicht :O


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

Chigur schrieb:


> Nach neutral kommt ja unfreundlich kann man da noch quests annehmen??


Neee kann man meines wissens sogar auf unfreundlich nicht.
Aber kann man die tatsächlich nicht auf 'Im Krieg' stellen wenn sie wohlwollend sind?
Ich denke irgendwie schon. Müsste man mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e: Ihh. ein Doppelpost *schäm*


----------



## Chigur (28. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein link zum Guide

http://wow.buffed.de/features/4692/am-rand...tsegelbukaniere

was mich jetzt am allermeisten interessiert. IM Guide steht das man erst das ganze Dampfdruckkartell auf erfürchtig machen soll. Aber kann ich die dann überhaupt auf "Im Krieg" setzen??


----------



## Greshnak (28. Mai 2009)

Ich würde erst die Beutebuchts auf Ehrfurcht machen und dann im kreig machen und die blutsegels auf den ruf den man braucht.


----------



## Chigur (29. Mai 2009)

man kann keine fraktion auf "Im krieg" setzen wo man schon erfürchtig ist


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Mai 2009)

erst bukaniere, dann dampfdruckkartell

http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=2336


----------



## Biggus (3. Juni 2009)

Exalted with Ravenholdt (Exalted)
Exalted with Shen'dralar (Exalted)

Haha, alleine für die beiden würde ich mehr als nen Titel haben wollen :>


----------



## Hussan (15. Juni 2009)

ich habe den titel bereits und kann euch sagen, dass man jede fraktion (auch bei ehrfürchtig) "in krieg" setzen kann.
einfach anklicken und schon kann man in booty bay aufräumen *g*.

ich würde aber erst die blutsegelbukaniere machen und danach das dampfdruckkartell (sofern man noch beim dampfruckkartell "neutral" ist , also beim DK z.B.) nachdem ihr nun ehrfürchtig bei den blutsegelbukanieren seid, könnt ihr in allen vier städten sachen abgeben um euren ruf wieder zu steigern.
vor booty bay steht ein pirat bei dem man 40 seidenstoff und 4 roter farbstoff abgeben kann, man erhält bei booty bay 5xx ruf und bei den anderen 3 städten 2xx ruf. das macht man nun so lange bis man wieder "neutral" ist, danach ab zur nächsten stadt und dort das gleiche nur mit anderen mats. wenn ihr das bei allen vier städten gemacht habt (ja bei allen vier steht außerhalb der stadt so ein typ), solltet ihr bei b.b. schon wieder ende "wohlwollend" sein. danach halt die quests in den städten abarbeiten oder halt einfach nach düsterbruch nord und die beiden quests dort machen, hat den vorteil das man direkt ruf für alle vier städte bekommt.

ich hoffe euch geholfen zu haben.

hussan (antonidas)


----------



## marsv (17. Juni 2009)

viel spass bei farmen.

btw man brauch für den titel auch ehrfürchtig beim dunkelmondjahrmarkt, das dürfte das ein oder andere goldstück kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niridias (8. Juli 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach:

Zuerst die Blutsegelbukaniere auf mindestens wohlwollend bringen. Dazu die Goblins in Booty Bay klopfen.

Auf "Im Krieg" kann jede Fraktion gestellt werden, die über neutral ist und somit nicht mehr angreifbar. Bei manchen NPC, kleinerer Fraktionen, ist es allerdings nicht möglich anzugreifen, da es von Blizzard wohl schlicht nicht vorgesehen ist.

Weiter im Text: Nach den Blutseglern die vier Goblinstädte auf ehrfürchtig bringen. Hierzu empfehlen sich die Südmeerfreibeuter, südlich von Ratchet (Brachland). Geben über 2000 Ruf, pro Stunde. Ab Respektvoll geben sie keinen Ruf mehr für Gadgetzan. Diesen holt ihr in Tanaris nach, bei den Wasserläufern und Südmeerfreibeutern.

Dunkelmondjahrmarkt und Shen´dralar ist eine reine Materialschlacht. Bücher können in Düsterbruch gefarmed werden, wobei sich "Buchband der Schnelligkeit" am ehesten empfiehlt. Restliche Mats und Kartensets im AH. Wer es gern noch schlimmer mag, macht sich nen eigenen Inschriftenkundler.

Ravenholdt ist dann leider so ne Sache. Seid ihr kein Schurke, habt ihr großes Pech. Denn auf manchen Servern werdet ihr keinerlei Hilfe erhalten. Im schlimmsten Fall also nen eigenen Schurken auf 60 bringen und damit die lvl 55er Gebiete abfarmen. Natürlich kann man, bis Ende wohlwollend das Syndikat klopfen, aber ab respektvoll braucht es dann gut 1300 starke Plunderkisten.

Am Ende hat man dann 7 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und eine auf wohlwollend, um den Titel zu bekommen. Bei Blutseglern und den vier Goblinstädten muss man nicht gleichzeitig diesen Ruf haben. Es reicht die Rufstufe einmal gehabt zu haben. Aber richtig wahnsinnig sind nur die, die die 8 Rufanforderungen gleichzeitig erfüllen.


----------



## Chigur (9. Juli 2009)

und wie ist das nun muss ich bei Piraten und Kartelll GLEICHZIETIG den RUf haben? Oder kann ich beim Kartell erfürchtig sein und bei den Piraten feindlich??

edit ups wurde ja schon beantwortet


----------



## Victiln (27. August 2009)

du musst nicht, aber du kannst das machen

aber wer das macht, der sollte sich wirklich mal Gedanken über sein Leben machen...was das an Zeit frisst...mein Fresse


----------



## Der_Rabe (20. November 2009)

Chigur schrieb:


> So folgendes.
> 
> Ich habe mich mal an diesen Erfolg gewagt. Um diesen Titel zu erhalten muss man ja bei den Blutsegelbukanieren wohlwollend sein und beim Dampfdruckkartell erfürchtig und noch ein paar Sachen.



Hm, ja ... also ich hab zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Chigurs ursprüngliche Fragen eine Antwort, vielmehr hätte ich ne Frage ... und bevor ich da einen neuen Post aufmache, häng ich mich doch einfach mal hier mit rein ...

WO MUSS MAN DENN ÜBERALL RUF HABEN FÜR DEN TITEL?

Ich Blindfisch hab mal wieder nix gefunden.

Also, Blutsegelbukaniere, Dampfdruckkartell ... und wo noch?

Gruß vom Raben


----------



## Athlos (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach auch gerade den Erfolg. Aber ich frag mich wo ich am besten Makelose schwarze Diamanten farmen kann.
War heute im AH und dort sind die Preise von 200g das Stück bescheiden. Daraufhin entschied ich mich stratholme und Ubrs zu clearen keine Diamanten.

Wie macht ihr es ?


----------



## Shiningone (1. Dezember 2009)

Der_Rabe schrieb:


> WO MUSS MAN DENN ÜBERALL RUF HABEN FÜR DEN TITEL?



Überall soweit ich weiss. *g*

Ist halt der Meta-Erfolg für xx Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig. (45? 50? Auf alle Fälle beinhaltet dieser Erfolg derzeit alle bekannten Fraktionen.)


----------



## Ace Sigma (2. Dezember 2009)

Da verwechselst Du was ... mit alle bekannte Fraktionen auf "Ehrfürchtig" bringt Dir zwar einen Erfolg (jeweils bei 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35 und 40 Fraktionen), hat aber nichts mit dem Erfolg "Der Wahnsinnige" zu tun ... naja, indirekt schon, da brauchst auch diverse Fraktionen auf "Ehrfürchtig"

Im Einzelnen sind es:
Wohlwollend bei den Blutsegelbukanieren 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig in der Beutebucht 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig in der Ewigen Warte 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig in Gadgetzan 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig in Ratschet 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig auf dem Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig in Rabenholdt 
<LI>Ehrfürchtig in Shen'dralar


VG
Ace


----------



## Michael_ (25. Januar 2010)

Niridias schrieb:


> Am Ende hat man dann 7 Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und eine auf wohlwollend, um den Titel zu bekommen. Bei Blutseglern und den vier Goblinstädten muss man nicht gleichzeitig diesen Ruf haben. Es reicht die Rufstufe einmal gehabt zu haben. Aber richtig wahnsinnig sind nur die, die die 8 Rufanforderungen gleichzeitig erfüllen.



Einer auf unserm Server der diesen Titel stolz trägt meinte das ich zuerst die Blutsegler machen soll da ich alle 8 Fraktionen gleichzeitig haben muss und es sonst zu einfach ist ich bin total verwirrt und wage mich kaum in düsterbruch weiter zu machen -.- da ich mim kartell angefangen hab


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2010)

Kann dir nur meinen Guide für die Fraktionen (Allianz) anbieten. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## blaQmind (28. Januar 2010)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Einer auf unserm Server der diesen Titel stolz trägt meinte das ich zuerst die Blutsegler machen soll da ich alle 8 Fraktionen gleichzeitig haben muss und es sonst zu einfach ist ich bin total verwirrt und wage mich kaum in düsterbruch weiter zu machen -.- da ich mim kartell angefangen hab



frag nen gm dann hast du klarheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Januar 2010)

blaQmind schrieb:


> frag nen gm dann hast du klarheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ich habe 3 GM Tickets geschrieben bei jedem wurde mir versichert das ich sie "nicht" mehr alle gleichzeitig erfüllen muss die rufanforderungen. Ein Spieler hats mir auch bestätigt sowie das Addon das die Heldentaten die erarbeitenden anzeigt. Ich werds wohl oder übel probieren.

Ich hoffe es klappt


----------



## mangadave (30. Januar 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab den Titel seit ein paar Tagen und war doch überrascht als die Heldentat plötzlich aufpoppte nachdem ich Shendralar auf ehrfürchtig hatte obwohl mein Dampfdruckruf noch im Keller ist. Da ich schon sehr viele Goblinquests gemacht hatte bevor ich mit dem wahnsinnig werden angefangen habe hatte ich erst einmal die Goblins auf ehrfürchtig gegrindet und dann die Blutsegel gemacht. Ist also kein Problem mehr, wenn ihr sowieso schon sehr guten Ruf bei den Goblins habt würd ich das ruhig durchziehen. Will jetzt natürlich trotzdem noch den Dampfdruckruf wieder ganz oben haben, naja sind ja nur noch so etwa 150 DM Runs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal, das Schlimmste ist ja geschafft hrrhrr. 

(Napolde, Alleria)


----------



## Gerti (11. Februar 2010)

Deutscher Guide: World of Warcraft (de) Foren -> The Insane meine kleine guide
Englischer Guide: [Insane in the Membrane] FoS Guide - By Fannin of Crushridge-US


----------



## Michael_ (28. Februar 2010)

Hiho, ich bin gerade wiedermal auf eine frage bzw Hinderniss gestoßen in diesem guide http://www.hordeguides.de/index.php?f=909 steh das man beim dunkelmonjahrmarkt alle quests 5 mal machen kann, also von einer art ich mahc die berufs dinger.

Nun hab ich ne frage ich hab fledermausaugen gefarmt. konnte ich 5 mal abgeben. nun hab ich 3 Armschienen gebaut, sie abgegeben und die quest ist despawned... sind die beruflichen dinge dailys?

Vielen dank im vorraus


----------

